# Way cover for mill drill



## Koi (Jul 2, 2022)

After some trial and errors ,I decided to use polycarbonate sheet as the cover for the way  on my mill drilll since this type of mill drill has no mounting  points for a rubber way cover and it would just make reading the dial difficult .
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
Newspaper to seal of the gap to prevent dust or small chips falling in between and getting to the way making this mod pointless and to also act as a spacer to prevent rubbing on the table(bracket is mounted on the saddle so the cover does'nt move with the x axis but the y)but this is just temporary and i'll would have to use something proper to seal it .I also realize that i could just mount it on the table instead of the saddle but that means  i would have to get a longer polycarbonate to prevent exposure of the way when trsvelling end to end on the x axis.


----------



## Shotgun (Jul 3, 2022)

That would catch my hip every time I walked past.


----------



## FOMOGO (Jul 3, 2022)

Looks like you could use a taller stand. Nice job on the shield setup. Mike


----------



## Koi (Jul 3, 2022)

FOMOGO said:


> Looks like you could use a taller stand. Nice job on the shield setup. Mike


Yeah i had to bent down to operate still beats lying on the floor.


----------

